# Jw Benson Watch Identity?



## Steve_Robocop_Barry (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a pocket watch that my uncle used to own and wondere if anybody could provide any information about it?

Inside the back cover there are four stamp marks; one has JWB in it, one has a Lion, one is a three pointed shield with a capital F in it and the last is shield with what could be a face(?) There is also a number which is 75295. The watch itself is about 4 cm across and there is a winder with a number 6 on it [if I could work out how to attach pictures it would help}

On the face it does have J W Benson London as well.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

A picture speaks a thousand words........ :jump:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

J W Benson was a high class jewellers. I'm not sure if they actually made watches at any time but they did sell wrist and pocket watches with high grade movements under their own name.

You might find This Link interesting.

Given they bought movements from several sources you will appreciate photo's will be essential for identification.


----------



## Steve_Robocop_Barry (Dec 15, 2010)

Not sure if this will load the picture but here goes

This is the back view


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

how to upload picture :thumbsup:

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=13637


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Steve_Robocop_Barry said:


> Not sure if this will load the picture but here goes
> 
> This is the back view


you'll need to join one of the on-line image storage sites - e.g. photobucket - to store your images. This site then links to your stored images. The tutorial Martin has pointed you to is excellent - just take your time with it.

Look forward to seeing your watch(es)


----------

